# South



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

WWW.GLOSSMAX.COM is located in south wales for quick and easy delivery or pick up

i ordered this morn and was contacted within the hour to say its ready for pick up or delivery

very helpfull with product selection too, not just trying to bump your order up but making sure you got the right product for the job

nice one GLOSSMAX


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Tanner,

Where are they? Is it an industrial unit with a pick up counter for web orders or something more? Need some stuff so I'll probably give them a try - CupraRcleanR gave me the details but I didn't realise they were in the area - cheers:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll certainly be using them. It's great to see a local Detailing store at last, Wales has been crying out for one.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

support your local buisnesses boys

www.glosswax.com

http://www.glossmax.com/index.htm

Glossmax Office
is near llantrisant


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Excellent thanks for the linky , will certainly be using them in the future especially as you can collect and is not far from us either .


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> that's a residential address, where do you go to pick the stuff up?


Where ever the mafia boss tells his guys to tell you too  , contact Pug101 m8 he can inform you better.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Pug101 is a top-bloke.

He'll sort you out. Very handy Pug being so local. 

we'll all have to get together soon even if its to drool over Scuds new motor!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Top man indeed. I'm going to be buying local from now on.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Does a DW members discount code exist yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Does a DW members discount code exist yet?


Just got this in for anyone who is thinking of placing a order.:thumb:

The DW discount code for Glossmax is DWMEM.
That'll get you 5% off products.
Enter the code into the voucher box and recalculate the total.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

CHEERS

picked mine up 

cant wait to try the auto balm


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

so the snow foam, is it just a case of bung it in the big pressure washer, or dilute it before putting it in


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

pits said:


> so the snow foam, is it just a case of bung it in the big pressure washer, or dilute it before putting it in


Put about 1/2" in and top up with warm water, can go up to 1", adjust the settings to how you prefer im assuming you got an Lance.


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

its one of them big expensive 2k karcher steam cleaner things with the big chemical tank. finally run all the TFR or what ever was in it, got to run some water through it next just to get the last of it out...
but it is a very big pressure washer, only half inch in it?


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

pits said:


> its one of them big expensive 2k karcher steam cleaner things with the big chemical tank. finally run all the TFR or what ever was in it, got to run some water through it next just to get the last of it out...
> but it is a very big pressure washer, only half inch in it?


Thats for the lance pit, suppose you would have to try different racio's 10-1, 4-1.... going off the ltr size of your tank.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I am not sure if snow foam is designed for the big pressure washers. The one I use gets blocked in the mixer valves from time to time due to the residue left from the cleaner product. I know Snow Foam would make things much worse for us as it leaves more residue than our current cleaner. Another reason not to use snow foam at high water temps or on very hot cars.
What Snow Foam are you thinking of using Pits?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

no it isnt the lance is designed to produce the foam , the tanks on the back of the PW wont do the same , never use mine tbh, and theres two on the back of the 7.85


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Peter if I understand correctly Pits using a industrial PW (one of the big ones with diesel heater) and they will produce good foam from the tank. At least if the TFR was foaming it will.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ah sorry , thaught it was just a normal PW


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I am only guessing from this post myself.



pits said:


> its one of them big expensive 2k karcher steam cleaner things with the big chemical tank. finally run all the TFR or what ever was in it, got to run some water through it next just to get the last of it out...
> but it is a very big pressure washer, only half inch in it?


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Polished Bliss have got a big ind washer too but still use a foam lance, cant see it producing like them.


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

i need stuff by today or tomorow where do i go for pick up?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

PM'd



Scud said:


> Polished Bliss have got a big ind washer too but still use a foam lance, cant see it producing like them.


All that kit and you still need a lance :doublesho


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

Dude, just got the 83 out on my used and abused blue galant.....KIN HELL!!!!!!!! i dont know why i never bought a G220 before. i learnt on and still use my one speed rotary,but this is supreme....ive done like 2 cars most panels 50/50 now lol


and will pm you later with some details etc


----------



## crm (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't see their address on the site? Do they give it you when you order, and want to collect?

I see their office address, or is this the same as their warehouse/stock address? - in other words, I guess is there a shop I can go in and have a nose around?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Pm'd crm


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

crm said:


> I can't see their address on the site? Do they give it you when you order, and want to collect?
> 
> I see their office address, or is this the same as their warehouse/stock address? - in other words, I guess is there a shop I can go in and have a nose around?


unfortunatly not yet, but hopefully we should be seeing a shop soon, which will make life even easier for us guys in the south :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Received my first order today, even had a personal delivery, the joys of working near to Pug101. Cheers Paul, top service.


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

Can't believe i've only just seen this post 

Its great to have a local supplier for us all - even if my wallet will take a bashing as a result


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

wow i aint seen this either, will ave to pop down and investigate, or is it not a shop??


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> wow i aint seen this either, will ave to pop down and investigate, or is it not a shop??


Online only I'm afraid.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Huw said:


> Online only I'm afraid.


ah thats a shame as do my online with cleanyourcar. gd job aint a shop would have spent a fortune:lol::lol:


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

true but you can order and pick it up if needs be, definatly worth it and pug101 is a topbloke


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

welsh-andy said:


> ah thats a shame as do my online with cleanyourcar. gd job aint a shop would have spent a fortune:lol::lol:


Go for it and make the change to support local Andy! Glossmax prices are competitive and if you can collect - even better. It'll even reduce your 'carbon footprint' (as if we care!).


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Good to meet you today Paul, Can't fault the service or prices! Top stuff mate!


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

my mrs contacted paul at glossmax to put a kit together for my birthday suprise

he roughly new what i had so it was ideal and he delivered it 
so she didnt have to run around:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

ive got to put an order in soon for some heads and some #80


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

Autoglym High Def Wax 1	34.99 34.99(maybe?)
Meguiars #80 polish 32oz 1 12.95 12.95
SoftBuff Cutting Pad 6.5' 1	10.55 10.55
Diamond Polishing Pad 1	11.95 11.95
Diamond Finishing Pad 1	11.95 11.95
will be ordering this for probably this week


----------

